# clase de caballerías



## saraojosdegato

Nella seguente frase ho problemi nel tradurre l'espressione "clase de caballerías":
"A fuerza de creerse pagana y leer libros de esta clase de caballerías,  llegó Violeta a sentir, y, sobre todo, a imaginar con cierta sinceridad y  fuerza, su manía seudoclásica."
Informazioni su contesto: la protagonista del racconto ama leggere libri di poesie dei contemporanei francesi (il racconto è di fine 800).
Proposta traduttiva: A forza di credersi pagana e leggere libri di questo genere, Violeta arrivò a sentire e, soprattutto, a visualizzare con un certo realismo e con forza, la sua fissazione pseudoclassica.

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno saraodg!
Se escludiamo il riferimento alla letteratura cavalleresca in senso stretto...forse chi ha scritto voleva dire: "A forza di credersi pagana e leggere questo genere di poesie " cavalleresche" (come dire: quelle dei poeti francesi non sono originali, pagane perchè senza ispirazione religiosa)...comunque  mi sembra tutto un po' strampalato...è una citazione o lo stai scrivendo tu?
ciao


----------



## saraojosdegato

Ciao A Malta.
La frase è tratta da un racconto di Leopoldo Alas Clarín.


----------



## a malta

Sara!
Peccato non lo stia scrivendo tu, ti avrei chiesto di chiarirmi il senso...l'idea vaga che mi son fatta te l'ho vagamente espressa, arriveranno altri suggerimenti, ti saluto,a m


----------



## Neuromante

Es una alusión a El Quijote. Alonso Quijano enloquece a base de leer libros de caballería y la tal Violeta a base de leer libros de poesía franceses Para ella: Otra clase de caballería.
Lo de "pagano" es  La poesía francesa del momento es el simbolismo y sus variantes, y sus referentes son paganos. sobre todo los mitos griegos más pastoriles y "blandos" y la temática morbosa y "diabólica": Babilonia, la vampira, el sexo "pagano", sátiros y ninfas, baco, Astarté, etc


La traducción la tienes difícil, visto que lo de "caballería" se trata de un referente cultural español culto y no puedes trasladarlo a la Divina Comedia o el Orlando.


----------



## 0scar

Es lo que dice Malta "...questo genere de leterattura cavalleresca..."


----------



## a malta

0scar said:


> Es lo que dice Malta "...questo genere de leterattura cavalleresca..."



Hola Oscar! 
Te has confundido  con las t "letteratura".
Letteratura cavallersca, la que vino antes de Dante, de donde Ariosto trajo(?) material para Orlando, vamos


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Es lo que dice Malta "...questo genere de leterattura cavalleresca..."


No, ni por asomo. La poesía francesa contemporánea de finales del 800 no es poesía caballeresca.

Aquí "clase de caballerías" es una referencia al Quijote. Como ya dije: Para la tal Violeta la poesía contemporánea francesa, del 800, simbolista tiene el mismo efecto que las novelas de caballería para Alonso Quijano; las auténticas, las de entorno al 1500, las de caballeros andantes.


----------



## a malta

Neuromante said:


> No, ni por asomo. La poesía francesa contemporánea de finales del 800 no es poesía caballeresca.
> 
> Aquí "clase de caballerías" es una referencia al Quijote. Como ya dije: Para la tal Violeta la poesía contemporánea francesa, del 800, simbolista tiene el mismo efecto que las novelas de caballería para Alonso Quijano; las auténticas, las de entorno al 1500, las de caballeros andantes.



Buenas tardes Neuromante: aquí nadie ha dicho eso! Lo que hemos ententado era una tradución de "esa clase de caballerías" en italiano; evidentemente "letteratura cavallersca" no acaba de convencer...podria ser "racconti cavallereschi spagnoli", para que no se confunda


----------



## Neuromante

Es que no se refiere *ni* a "literatura caballeresca" *ni* a "literatura caballeresca española" *ni* a "relatos de caballería españoles" Está haciendo un paralelismo entre el efecto en Violeta de la poesía simbólica francesa y en efecto de las novelas de caballería en Alonso Quijano (Don Quijote)

Si quieres una traducción aproximada "Quella *sorta* di cavalleria" pero el problema está en que "clase" en este contexto y sobre todo en el momento histórico no corresponde al cien por cien con "especie/sorta"


----------



## Geviert

Mi pare che si sta combinando un bel casino tra i riferimenti. Io sarei d'accordo con A malta: Se escludiamo il riferimento alla letteratura cavalleresca *in senso stretto* (ci vuole la frase o il paragrafo precedente per capire la "clase" in questione), allora tutto (e il contrario di tutto) è possible, quindi, dall'ironia alla metafora. In questo senso può bastare, infatti, "quella sorta di cavalleria" e senza bisogno, direi, di entrare nel merito della classificazione scientifica (specie>genere...>classe).


----------



## 0scar

Libros de caballerías y letteratura cavalleresca es  lo mismo.
El Quijote es una parodia de los libros de caballería.


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Mi pare che si sta combinando un bel casino tra i riferimenti. Io sarei d'accordo con A malta: Se escludiamo il riferimento alla letteratura cavalleresca *in senso stretto* (ci vuole la frase o il paragrafo precedente per capire la "clase" in questione), allora tutto (e il contrario di tutto) è possible, quindi, dall'ironia alla metafora. In questo senso può bastare, infatti, "quella sorta di cavalleria" e senza bisogno, direi, di entrare nel merito della classificazione scientifica (specie>genere...>classe).


El contexto ya está dado. Aquí "clase" corresponde al actualmente más usado "tipo" Y "clase de caballería" está por el más actual "especie de caballería" (No confundir con la palabra italiana "specie")


0scar said:


> Libros de caballerías y letteratura cavalleresca es  lo mismo.
> El Quijote es una parodia de los libros de caballería.


Sí, por eso nadie ha hecho distinción alguna en todo el hilo.



La frase está muy clara, no es ni demasiado arcaica, ni demasiado culta ni demasiado localista ni demasiado nada. Simplemente es correctísima y fluida. No entiendo porqué hay que intentar sacarla de quicio. Cambia "manía pseudoclásica" por "manía pseudogótica" y cambia la poesía francesa del 800 por Crepúsculo y tienes una actualización sin tener que tocar "esta clase de caballería"


----------



## Geviert

> A forza di credersi pagana e leggere libri di *questo *genere



"questa sorta di/questa specie di..." può bastare, Saraojosdegato, sempre nel senso del nome cui si riferisce l'aggettivo dimostrativo nella frase citata, che non è esplicita, secondo me. Domanda: quale sorta di...? Il contesto dato aiuta a capire il libro, non il _determinante _in questione. Per quanto riguarda il dibattito letterario sul nome (caballeria) lascerei perdere. D'altronde Oscar ha già chiarito.


----------



## saraojosdegato

Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto.

Per Geviert: se può esserti utile, come mi hai chiesto, ti riporto la frase/paragrafo precendente quella inviata:
"Era pagana, no con el corazón, que no lo tenía, sino con el instinto  imitativo, que le hacía remedar en sus ensueños las locuras de sus  poetas favoritos, los modernos, los franceses, que andaban a vueltas  con sus recuerdos de cátedra, para convertirlos en creencia poética y en  inspiración de su musa plástica y afectadamente sensualista.
A fuerza de creerse pagana y leer libros de esta clase de caballerías,  llegó Violeta a sentir, y, sobre todo, a imaginar con cierta sinceridad y  fuerza, su manía seudoclásica."


----------

